
Hinge pivots, declares death to swipe-based dating - Billybauld
https://medium.com/@Hinge/in-november-2015-a-team-of-20-decided-to-take-a-successful-mainstream-product-rebuild-it-from-the-a72f9155c6eb#.v5c0xo4td
======
Billybauld
Interesting that the dude is so open about the fact that he basically pivoted
his business (which he said was successful) based on reading this Vanity Fair
article last year: [http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2015/08/tinder-hook-up-
cul...](http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2015/08/tinder-hook-up-culture-end-
of-dating).

